# Finlay Beverages is hiring! National Account Manager in West Yorkshire, UK, apply now



## GammaB (Mar 31, 2015)

Finlay Beverages are looking to recruit a National Account Manager to join their team near Pontefract W. Yorkshire, to develop the foodservice channel. You will be tasked with driving and delivering growth across National end user and wholesaler accounts with full P&L responsibility.

Responsibilities in this role will include:



Creating your strategic channel growth plan


Developing, implementing and reviewing joint business plans. This will include terms and account investment plans, distribution gains, promotional plans and new product opportunities.


Create and develop superior customer relationships.


Negotiate trading terms.


Generate long term sustainable business relationships


Build strong internal relationships and work cross functionally within the business.


Sales Forecasting


The role will report directly into the Head of Sales, providing you with full autonomy and freedom to grow and develop the channel based on your strategic plan. You will be based in the Pontefract office and to travel to customers as required.

The Successful ApplicantOur client is looking for a dynamic, driven and passionate candidate who is entrepreneurial, and has a 'can do' attitude. You will either be an accomplished National Account Manager within the foodservice sector looking to join a business where you can really make a difference, or a hungry and driven Junior National Account Manager looking to take a step forward in your career. Ideally, you will have an own label background and must be operating in the foodservice sector. This is the perfect opportunity for an individual who wants to be part of a growing team where you can really make an impact.

What's on Offer£40,000-£45,000 plus benefits

Apply for this job: https://express.candarine.com/campaign/url/forward/8f8c97694a95


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Moved (still not sure if this is the right place!)


----------

